# Looking for a sushi Knife



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Misono is one of the best Japanese brands, particularly their UX10 line.

Mark


----------



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah i was thinging about a 6" utility by hattori, misono or kersahw-shun. Which company makes the best utility knife?


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

To cut sushi bar I use a knife for bread.

:smoking:


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

While I was in Tokyo last May, I picked up several wonderful Japanese knives at the Takashimiya store in Ginza. With the advise from our Japanese friends, (talented home cooks), I bought the Aritsugu brand. The Yanagi is for Sushi. The blade length is 30cm, and as sharp as a razor blade. These are pricy in the US, but relatively affordable in Japan. I think I paid USD $180 for that one.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

hi.

i was a sushi-chef for a year and a half, and i continue to cater sushi parties and teach sushi classes. I use bunmei knives, they are inexpensive (around $100) and very nice vanadium/moly steel. i am reasonably sure that they are made in the same forgings that the global forged line are made in. i prefer the 12 inch yanagi, i have smaller french knives if i want something smaller. I have a 12 inch tako knife as well, same make, but i do not like it as much. the tako style is popular in some parts of japan.

Erik.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

scrowl down on the left side: "Equipment"

I have a few links to help you...

http://www.thechefinstead.ca/beachef.html

let me know if you find one...

good luck


----------



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks for the link, i think i am going to go with either the 135mm or the 150 mm hattori


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Look at:

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/produ...&dept_id=13173

Looks like I'm in a rut today...

Mike


----------

